# Sticky  Monthly Conversion Deathmatch - Rules and FAQ



## Dave T Hobbit

Rules
Version: November 2013 onward​
Rules

1. Each challenge will run from the first of the month until the last of the month. At the discretion of the organiser the closing date of any month may be extended.

2. A valid entry comprises a picture of the miniature taken at or after the start of the month (before picture) and a picture taken on or before the end of the month (after picture).

3. Entrants may post an optional description of up to two sentences describing their reasons or aims for the conversion.

4. Entrants may join the Deathmatch in progress at any time, but must submit photographs both before and after pictures by the closure date.

5. There are two categories each month:6.1 Most Innovative Idea: This category covers the pure imagination that fuels conversions so is for the cleverest idea irrespective of technical execution​6.2 Best Executed Idea: As well as ideas conversions are works of technical skill, so this category covers the ability to make a converted model look as if it has always been that way irrespective of how ambitious the change was.
​6. Miniatures that are entered before the closing date will automatically be entered in both categories.

7. The winner in each category will be decided in a open voting thread by the Heresy-Online community. Any member of Heresy may vote once for each category.

8. Entrants may not vote for themselves.

9. Each entrant must vote in both categories. Any entrant who does not will not be entitled to win either catagory.

10. In the event there is only one valid entry in any given month, that entry will automatically win all eligible categories without a vote being held.

11. The winner of each category will be announced at the end of voting and will receive a Rep reward.

12. Winners from the previous month are able to participate in the next month's Deathmatch, but are not eligible to win the same catagory in consecutive months.


FAQ​Are there any categories or themes? Any model or unit from any range may be entered. However, there might be themed contests for special events or holidays (e.g. Christmas).

Will models posted be required to be completely paint-free? For example, people assembling models that have been primed or bits of those converted models have been primed. As painting is sometime easier before assembly is completed the before and after picture do not have to be bare plastic/metal. However, this competition is for conversion not painting so any painted areas should be there to avoid difficulty painting the model later.

Can I vote for the same person in both categories? Yes. Although they are separate categories so entries should be considered for concept and realisation.

I am extensively converting a model so it will take longer than a month. Can I still enter? If your conversion can be broken down into sub-parts (e..g arms, legs, head) then each distinct sub-part can be entered as a separate conversion.

I have already started a conversion. Can I still enter? If the before picture makes it clear exactly what has already been done then this is not different from a longer conversion that it split across more than one month so is acceptable.

As many people did not know the competition was coming this decision is designed to not penalise converters for converting so will be closely reviewed during the first month and might change.

Do I need to post progress pictures? As taking pictures can take time progress pictures are not mandatory; however, they will show people how you did the conversion so could both help you win the Best Executed Idea and give your fellow heretics pointers on how to improve their own skills.

How much of a conversion does it need to be? Can I enter a kit-bashed model? Anything that is not out-of-the-box (including kit-bashing) can be entered. however, the winners are chosen for clever ideas and dexterous work so more complex changes might receive more votes.

Does the before picture need to show the model I am converting or can I post a picture of the sprues? The before-after pair can be viewed as the same as the before-after shots on slimming and exercise advertisements, so the before picture should show the base upon which the work was done just before the conversion starts.

In most cases this will be the single underlying model onto which the putty/other parts are added, e.g a Minotaur torso.

If there is no underlying majority model because, for example your conversion is made from many kits, the conversion work begins before any assembly is done or is even made from scratch, then a picture of the parts is acceptable.

How does rules versioning work? The rules will be reviewed through out the contest. If any of the rules need to be changed then the changes will be announced and the new rules confirmed a few days before the end of the month and will apply from the following month. For example, the rule set for May 2012 will be set on 28 April 2012 after which no changes will apply until after May. As Frequently Asked Questions clarify but do not change the rules they will be added here and posted in the Announcement Thread as soon as possible after I review the query.

If I convert a model I have previously painted is it eligible to enter? If you converted the model without stripping the paint then you do not need to strip the model just to enter the contest. However you do accept the risk that the conversion might seem less impressive if the model is painted.

I finished my conversion but was unable to post a photograph before the closing date. Is there anything that I can do? Voting will not always start immediately after the closing date. Whilst the organiser makes no warranty, after photographs posted in the entry thread before the voting thread opens may still be accepted.

If you know in advance you will not be able to post an after photograph of the conversion in time then contact the competition organiser as soon as you know explaining your situation; at the organiser's discretion the closing date can be extended. For the sake of fairness this extension will apply to all entrants.

If you do not post an after picture then the organiser may choose to count a progress picture displaying significant progress as an after photograph.

Do all the parts have to be GW? If not is there a minimum percentage that have to be GW parts? There is no requirement for the conversion to be for a GW game or to use any GW parts.

I converted several areas around the model; therefore my conversion looks better in three-dimensions. Can I submit several photographs of the finished product from different angles? If you do not have the time or ability to make a photo montage you can post as many photographs in the entry thread as you wish.

To avoid voters potentially being overwhelmed by photographs of entries at the top of the list up to two photographs will be displayed in the voting thread. If you have a preference as to which photographs are displayed it should be indicated in the entry thread.

What is the maximum amount of models one can present for a "Squad based" conversion? There is no upper limit for the number of models in a squad. However all models have to be converted between the start and end dates of the competition.

I just discovered the Deathmatch and would like to enter the conversion I started a few days ago. Can I use photographs of identical parts to those I used as my before picture? Yes. The primary purpose of the before picture is to let voters assess how much inspiration and graft has gone into the conversion. It also lets people who want to try a similar conversion see which parts you used. By entering the competition you assert that you started the conversion in the relevant month anyway.

To keep the rules clear this thread will only be updated with changes. Any queries or suggestions should either be posted in the Announcement and Questions Thread or sent via PM.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Rules
Version: May 2012 - October 2013
​
Rules

1. Each challenge will run from the first of the month until the last of the month. At the discretion of the organiser the closing date of any month may be extended.

2. A valid entry comprises a picture of the miniature taken at or after the start of the month (before picture) and a picture taken on or before the end of the month (after picture).

3. Entrants may post an optional description of up to two sentences describing their reasons or aims for the conversion.

4. Entrants may join the Deathmatch in progress at any time, but must submit photographs both before and after pictures by the closure date.

5. There are two categories each month:6.1 Most Innovative Idea: This category covers the pure imagination that fuels conversions so is for the cleverest idea irrespective of technical execution​6.2 Best Executed Idea: As well as ideas conversions are works of technical skill, so this category covers the ability to make a converted model look as if it has always been that way irrespective of how ambitious the change was.
​6. Miniatures that are entered before the closing date will automatically be entered in both categories.

7. The winner in each category will be decided in a open voting thread by the Heresy-Online community. Any member of Heresy may vote once for each category.

8. Entrants may not vote for themselves.

9. Each entrant must vote in both categories. Any entrant who does not will not be entitled to win either catagory.

10. The winner of each category will be announced at the end of voting and will receive a Rep reward.

11. Winners from the previous month are able to participate in the next month's Deathmatch, but are not eligible to win in consecutive months.


----------

